# People who are actually a type__ in disguise



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

premise simple enough. list people who look superficially like one type when they are secretly another type.

I'll start with one who has been on my radar for awhile
Lady Gaga: Social 2 in disguise (maybe 2w3>7w6>1w2 So/Sx)

she looks superficially like a 7, but underneath that, she's incredibly calculated, ambitious, masterful at crafting her image and bent on leading her "little monsters" on a mission to save the world (Social 2s fall naturally into the matriarch/patriarch role).


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

A lot of rappers go on and on about success like 3s, but seem more like 7w8 or 8w7 in general. 3s would be more careful about what they say imo.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

lanturn said:


> A lot of rappers go on and on about success like 3s, but seem more like 7w8 or 8w7 in general. 3s would be more careful about what they say imo.


YES! exactly :laughing:


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'll start with one who has been on my radar for awhile
> Lady Gaga: Social 2 in disguise (maybe 2w3>7w6>1w2 So/Sx)
> 
> she looks superficially like a 7, but underneath that, she's incredibly calculated, ambitious, masterful at crafting her image and bent on leading her "little monsters" on a mission to save the world (Social 2s fall naturally into the matriarch/patriarch role).


I always thought Gaga looked more like a 4w3 who's trying too hard, and who might actually be a 3.

Taylor Swift acts like a 3, or people think she's a 3, but she's a 2w3.


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

Emilie Autumn looks like a 4, but is some sort of head type.
Carrie Underwood looks like a 2w1 and is 3w2.
Sometimes I think Axl Rose is low-key a core 4 who looks like a 6, but I also kinda think he's integrated to 9 right now, so... either way, he's triple reactive. That much is obvious.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

mistakenforstranger said:


> I always thought Gaga looked more like a 4w3 who's trying too hard, and who might actually be a 3.


her image is 4w3-ish, but she is more pride and ambition than envy and she is too emotionally expressive for 3 (3s are "safer". they don't like to shock people. 2s on the other hand sometimes do)



> Taylor Swift acts like a 3, or people think she's a 3, but she's a 2w3.


yes. 2w3 Sp/Sx or Sx/Sp


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> her image is 4w3-ish, but she is more pride and ambition than envy and she is too emotionally expressive for 3 (3s are "safer". they don't like to shock people. 2s on the other hand sometimes do)
> 
> 
> yes. 2w3 Sp/Sx or Sx/Sp


That's why she's probably a 3 with a strong 4 wing.

Maybe just a 4w3; reminds me a lot of the recently deceased Prince, now that I think about it. Lots of 3's are humanitarians, and 4's aren't all or entirely self-absorbed, and only care about themselves, especially with a 3-wing, obviously would make them more balanced (it does)

I just don't get this strong sense individuality from her though, as in it's all together genuine or real? I feel like she wants to be original, but tries way too hard, and is not coming from a natural place, thus I would almost hesitate to say she is a 3 who yearns to be more authentic and genuine, but cannot see beyond or past her 3 egoistic attachments. She worked so hard she ended up exhausted and in the hospital, did she not? she was famously quoted as saying "I'll sleep when I'm dead" (or something like that)


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh, and she said when she was younger that she never fit in, and that everyone thought she was a freak, and generally, her music and whole stage persona is about expressing "being different, being weird" and and even celebrating it. so I don't really she how she couldn't have at least a 4-wing.

She's as weird as you could possibly imagine; it is not all trite, or trying to be trendy and make money with, it really is what she believes in, you can tell.

Maybe she is not all that authentic, but her desire to be is.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> That's why she's probably a 3 with a strong 4 wing.
> 
> Maybe just a 4w3; reminds me a lot of the recently deceased Prince, now that I think about it. Lots of 3's are humanitarians, and 4's aren't all or entirely self-absorbed, and only care about themselves, especially with a 3-wing, obviously would make them more balanced (it does)
> 
> I just don't get this strong sense individuality from her though, as in it's all together genuine or real? I feel like she wants to be original, but tries way too hard, and is not coming from a natural place, thus I would almost hesitate to say she is a 3 who yearns to be more authentic and genuine, but cannot see beyond or past her 3 egoistic attachments. She worked so hard she ended up exhausted and in the hospital, did she not? she was famously quoted as saying "I'll sleep when I'm dead" (or something like that)


I never assumed 3s were self-absorbed (I've been arguing the opposite for years). what I am arguing is that they are conscientious and afraid of taking social risks. this is true regardless of wing or subtype (if anything, the 3 with a 2 wing is more "out there". 3w4 is more self-conscious and sensitive)


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> her image is 4w3-ish, but she is more pride and ambition than envy and she is too emotionally expressive for 3 (3s are "safer". they don't like to shock people. 2s on the other hand sometimes do)


I can't see Gaga as a 2. The same as Taylor Swift? 2s shock people? I can't think of any off the top of my head like that.

I thought of another: Sia is a 7 who looks like a 4.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

mistakenforstranger said:


> I can't see Gaga as a 2. The same as Taylor Swift? 2s shock people? I can't think of any off the top of my head like that.


2 is correlated with Histrionic Personality Disorder by Naranjo. they love drama in a way that 3s avoid like the plague.

GaGa and Swift are opposite subtypes (So/Sx vs Sp/Sx)


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

idk i just always see celebrities as 3's, as they seem the prototype and most common. you would almost have 2 be. lol.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I never assumed 3s were self-absorbed (I've been arguing the opposite for years). what I am arguing is that they are conscientious and afraid of taking social risks. this is true regardless of wing or subtype (if anything, the 3 with a 2 wing is more "out there". 3w4 is more self-conscious and sensitive)


3s are _not _self-absorbed (in fact, that's one of their downfalls). 

Yes, I agree they are conscientious and afraid of social risks. I'm about to get married to my partner (who is INTJ 3w4), and we have argued constantly about doing things MY way versus the way that he deems "acceptable" 
(i.e. not causing too much controversy, socially). 

The 3s cognitive type will emphasize this tendency in different ways. INTJs are generally socially unaware, so their version of what is "acceptable" is going to be very different to say an xSFJ or xSFP.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

What risks?



----in the entertainment industry, there is no such thing as "bad" publicity.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> idk i just always see celebrities as 3's, as they seem the prototype and most common. you would almost have 2 be. lol.


you're right, I do see the stereotypical celebrity as a 2


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you're right, I do see the stereotypical celebrity as a 2


you're right, they all have serious mental problems, that is the only reason they want to be famous :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

@_Swordsman of Mana_ 


Btw, I am not disagree with you or being sarcastic, I totally agree. I think you are a genius.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> What risks?
> 
> 
> 
> ----in the entertainment industry, there is no such thing as "bad" publicity.


"Bad publicity" is that which goes against the mainstream and popular consensus.

"Risking it" all is to be oneself. To expose all of you, flaws and all.

The only time celebrities do this is, is when it is followed by a "this is how I overcame" spiel. It's never fully genuine. There is always spin.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> @_Swordsman of Mana_
> Btw, I am not disagree with you or being sarcastic, I totally agree. I think you are a genius.


thank you for clarifying. that thought did cross my mind lol


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

The Perfect Storm said:


> "Bad publicity" is that which goes against the mainstream and popular consensus.
> 
> "Risking it" all is to be oneself. To expose all of you, flaws and all.
> 
> The only time celebrities do this is, is when it is followed by a "this is how I overcame" spiel. It's never fully genuine. There is always spin.


Business is the art of knowing how, and in what way to present who your are, in a manner that is readily and easily sold or bought into, or even just what others really want to have for themselves.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Business is the art of knowing how, and in what way to present who your are, in a manner that is readily and easily sold or bought into, or even just what others really want to have for themselves.


This is why I hate it. I'd rather die alone on the streets than sell my soul for fame or success.

Alas, it's my downfall. I'm painfully aware yet also painfully averse to it.


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

The Perfect Storm said:


> This is why I hate it. I'd rather die alone on the streets than sell my soul for fame or success.
> 
> Alas, it's my downfall. I'm painfully aware yet also painfully averse to it.


The other way can be a downfall as well, don't worry. I don't think I'm a 3, but I can relate to everything said in this thread about wanting to be socially acceptable and not cause controversy. It's helped and hurt me throughout life. I don't have a great sense of self (being on PerC is the only thing that gets me to introspect), and I'm driven by the expectations and needs of others. To be honest, it's not as dramatically horrible as it's made out to be, but doing what I personally want in life is just an unrealistic dream.

@Swordsman of Mana do you think that social 9s can look like 3s in this way? And to stay on topic, I agree that 2s make better celebrities than 3s for the most part. 3s are going to be more private, and how a celebrity handles "bad publicity" instantly tips me off. It's those who withdraw and wait for it to blow over that are 3s. They don't want to be "out there" unless they have good publicity. Plus, I think that 3s know how to handle success better than any other type. I highly doubt that most of the famous people who've let themselves go are 3s.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

star tripper said:


> Emilie Autumn looks like a 4, but is some sort of head type.
> Carrie Underwood looks like a 2w1 and is 3w2.
> Sometimes I think Axl Rose is low-key a core 4 who looks like a 6, but I also kinda think he's integrated to 9 right now, so... either way, he's triple reactive. That much is obvious.


OMG THANK YOU!

Emilie Autumn is a 7. I've been saying so since the day someone showed her to me and said she was a 4. It took me about a half hour to realize she's a 7.

As for Axl, I was confused for a long time and, about a year ago, I realized he's a 4. I haven't made a big deal about this typing because I can't defend it really, I just felt it. As for Emilie I could defend it for a while, based on her lyrics, attitude in interviews etc.

I have never seen anyone else type Axl at 4 except me. I'm happy to see this.

I don't know Carrie.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

I honestly can't see Lady Gaga as anything but a head type. But I don't see the arrogance of the 7 either. 6w7 maybe?


* *


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Sun Daeva said:


> I honestly can't see Lady Gaga as anything but a head type. But I don't see the arrogance of the 7 either. 6w7 maybe?


Why head type?

she seems very focused on image. I mean, why bother with all the outlandish outfits if you aren't trying to impress/live up to an ideal (or be provocative/controversial?)


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

The Perfect Storm said:


> Why head type?
> 
> she seems very focused on image. I mean, why bother with all the outlandish outfits if you aren't trying to impress/live up to an ideal (or be provocative/controversial?)


Head types can be plenty focused on image as well. Type 6 doesn't have a line to 3 for nothing 

I don't see her image focus being her center. To me she uses the Lady Gaga image to overcompensate. It's so over the top, yet I can't figure out a meaning behind it.
Is the meaning Pride? As in, does she want to prove to people how desirable she is? How lovable she is? I'm not seeing it.
Is the meaning Success? Is she playing with the public's eye in order to showcase her status of being the best at being good or showing her excellence in her niche? I'm going with no.
Is the meaning Authenticity? Is she showing the image of being more herself than anyone else? I'd say there may be a hint of this, as her message is quite clearly "I'm born this way".. but she has zero centrality to what or who she is. Note how neither Prince or Michael Jackson or Marilyn Manson or any other famous 4 you can think of change their core image. Lady Gaga puts emphasis on how much and how easily she can change it. So in that sense, her "Born this way" gets countered by her own instability in image.

As for why head instead...
Let's look at some quotes (the first few I could find);


> “Some women choose to follow men, and some women choose to follow their dreams. If you're wondering which way to go, remember that your career will never wake up and tell you that it doesn't love you anymore.”






> “Trust is like a mirror, you can fix it if it's broken, but you can still see the crack in that mother fucker's reflection.”






> “I had a boyfriend who told me I’d never succeed, never be nominated for a Grammy, never have a hit song, and that he hoped I’d fail. I said to him, ‘Someday, when we’re not together, you won’t be able to order a cup of coffee at the fucking deli without hearing or seeing me.”






> “Don't you ever let a soul in the world tell you that you can't be exactly who you are.”





> “Well, that's your opinion, isn't it? And I'm not about to waste my time trying to change it.”






> “Love is like a brick. You can build a house, or you can sink a dead body.”






> “You have to be unique, and different, and shine in your own way.”






> “‎Do not allow people to dim your shine because they are blinded. Tell them to put on some sunglasses, cuz we were born this way bitch!”




So, the trend I'm noting here is one of "If people tell you X, fuck em and make your own way."
It's a great message to bring, but it isn't 2, 3, or 4. Her focus is on how other people somehow preventing you from being yourself, and to make sure to not let that happen. That isn't the faux-loving message of the 2, nor is it the success-story of the 3, nor is it the more-me-than-me message of the 4. No, it's the stick-it-to-the-man message of the 6.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

The Perfect Storm said:


> Why head type?
> 
> she seems very focused on image. I mean, why bother with all the outlandish outfits if you aren't trying to impress/live up to an ideal (or be provocative/controversial?)


Amy Lee is a 6w7, who sings about very sixish themes very straight-forwardly (ie "Fear is only in our minds but it's taking over all the time...) and she wears outlandish outfits.

Emilie Autumn is a 7 and wears outlandish outfits.

Robert Plant, who is a 7w8 and basically indisputably 7 wore stylized outfits. 

Trent Reznor is a 5.

Jimmy Hendrix was a 9w8....


etc.

I don't really see how it's related. People express themselves in all sorts of ways.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Rockstars often typed at 4 who aren't:

Fiona Apple - 7w6 
Tori Amos - 7w6 
Amy Lee (Evanescence) - 6w7 
Florence Welch (Florence and the Machine) - 7w8 
Regina Spektor - 9w1
Björk - 9w1
David Bowie - 3w4
John Lennon - 6w5
Bob Dylan - 6w5
Jimi Hendrix - 9w8
Jimmy Page (Led Zeppelin) - 7w8
Matt Bellamy (Muse) - 6w5
Thom Yorke (Radiohead) - 5w6 or 6w5
Patti Smith - 5w4
Emilie Autumn - 7w6
Elliott Smith - 9w1
Jeff Buckley - 9w1 (though Leonard Cohen who wrote Hallelujah, which was covered by Buckley, is a 4w5)
Lady Gaga - 6w7
Amy Winehouse - 7w6
Maria Brink (In this moment) - 3w2
Marina Diamandis (Marina and the Diamonds) - 3w2
Lana del Rey - 2w3
Thom Yorke (Radiohead) - 5w6. 
Kurt Cobain: 5 or 6
Lzzy Hale: 7w8

Phantom of the Opera (fictional character) - 5w4

Real 4 rockstars:

Prince
Michael Jackson
Jeff Martin (The Tea Party - the band, not the political cause)
Siouxsie Sioux
Annie Lennox (maybe 3w4)
Sarah McLachlan
Alanis Morisette
Chris Corner (IAMX)
Marilyn Manson
Leonard Cohen
Layne Staley (Alice in Chains)
PJ Harvey 
Mark Lanegan
Viggo Mortensen (better known as an actor)
Jim Morrison
Joni Mitchell
Axl Rose

Eponine (fictional character from Les Misérables)


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Sun Daeva said:


> Head types can be plenty focused on image as well. Type 6 doesn't have a line to 3 for nothing
> 
> I don't see her image focus being her center. To me she uses the Lady Gaga image to overcompensate. It's so over the top, yet I can't figure out a meaning behind it.
> Is the meaning Pride? As in, does she want to prove to people how desirable she is? How lovable she is? I'm not seeing it.
> ...


From what I've learnt recently, head types really aren't that focused on image (unless it's related to security in some way, I guess, but the issue here is SECUIRTY not image). When 6 goes to 3 it sort of looks like arrogant overcompensation. It's a desperate plea, a sort of, "LOOK AT ME...I'm WORTHY...SUPPORT ME!" Actual 3s function very differently to this. Seeing a 3 act in an irrational and reactive way in public?....I don't think so. 

I dislike taking random quotes out of context and using them to type people, it's pretty much cherry-picking. I have no idea what Gaga's type is but I admit she struck me as image over head, purely from the way she presents herself. 

I was just interested in hearing your reasoning.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

The Perfect Storm said:


> From what I've learnt recently, head types really aren't that focused on image (unless it's related to security in some way, I guess, but the issue here is SECUIRTY not image). When 6 goes to 3 it sort of looks like arrogant overcompensation. It's a desperate plea, a sort of, "LOOK AT ME...I'm WORTHY...SUPPORT ME!" Actual 3s function very differently to this. Seeing a 3 act in an irrational and reactive way in public?....I don't think so.
> 
> I dislike taking random quotes out of context and using them to type people, it's pretty much cherry-picking. I have no idea what Gaga's type is but I admit she struck me as image over head, purely from the way she presents herself.
> 
> I was just interested in hearing your reasoning.


This is what 6 looks like when talking about 3 issues and image issues.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Animal said:


> Amy Lee is a 6w7, who sings about very sixish themes very straight-forwardly (ie "Fear is only in our minds but it's taking over all the time...) and she wears outlandish outfits.
> 
> Emilie Autumn is a 7 and wears outlandish outfits.
> 
> ...


I don't know enough about any of these artists to comment I'm afraid.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

The Perfect Storm said:


> When 6 goes to 3 it sort of looks like arrogant overcompensation. It's a desperate plea, a sort of, "LOOK AT ME...I'm WORTHY...SUPPORT ME!"


This is an oddly cardboard (flat) representation of a whole type that you were so recently expanding on with tremendous depth. (Regardless of your self-typing, I find it a bit strange that suddenly you would see a type in such a black and white manner when just a few weeks ago you could see the depths..)

It's a lot more complex than that. Going to 3 can also be about overworking themselves,trying to fit in etc. Not every unhealthy six is a needy, helpless fearful anxious ball of rants and rages desperately seeking support in an outward way. Neither would every unhealthy 4 be an outwardly envious arrogant hateful competitive fucktard trying to take what others have or subtract from the glory of those they envy. In fact it's rather rare that people would show their true shame and fear (regardless of the type) in such a desperate and outward manner.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> I thought of another: Sia is a 7 who looks like a 4.


that


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

The Perfect Storm said:


> From what I've learnt recently, head types really aren't that focused on image (unless it's related to security in some way, I guess, but the issue here is SECUIRTY not image). When 6 goes to 3 it sort of looks like arrogant overcompensation. It's a desperate plea, a sort of, "LOOK AT ME...I'm WORTHY...SUPPORT ME!" Actual 3s function very differently to this. Seeing a 3 act in an irrational and reactive way in public?....I don't think so.
> 
> I dislike taking random quotes out of context and using them to type people, it's pretty much cherry-picking. I have no idea what Gaga's type is but I admit she struck me as image over head, purely from the way she presents herself.
> 
> I was just interested in hearing your reasoning.


I wasn't cherry-picking her quotes, I literally picked the first few I could find, and I'm amazed at the consistency in her message.

There are incredibly intellectual 3's, there are 8's with an amazing sense and focus on image (Joan Jett), there are anxiety-ridden 9's,.. So just because her image is that of having a focus on image (ah lol), doesn't have to mean she's an image type. It did make me have pause about her type, because indeed, it seems obvious to type her based on that, but.. it's not her message.
Her patterns of how she talks, how she moves, what she says and what she tells people to be/do,.. I just don't see any sign of heart-triad related motives.
The closest I can think of would be the message of "Be who you are," but then she goes about it in such a type 6 way: giving power to others to confide her sense of self, so that she feels pressed to go against that and rebel. And that's exactly what she tells her audience to do. To rebel and defy societal norms, to not be afraid to stand out. It's hard for me not to see 6 in that.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Animal said:


> This is an oddly cardboard (flat) representation of a whole type that you were so recently expanding on with tremendous depth. (Regardless of your self-typing, I find it a bit strange that suddenly you would see a type in such a black and white manner when just a few weeks ago you could see the depths..)


Well, that's your opinion, I guess. *shrugs*



> It's a lot more complex than that. Going to 3 can also be about overworking themselves,trying to fit in etc. Not every unhealthy six is a needy, helpless fearful anxious ball of rants and rages desperately seeking support in an outward way. Neither would every unhealthy 4 be an outwardly envious arrogant hateful competitive fucktard trying to take what others have or subtract from the glory of those they envy. In fact it's rather rare that people would show their true shame and fear (regardless of the type) in such a desperate and outward manner.


You can't really claim to speak for all types, though. I'd rather hear it from an actual 6, tbh.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree with Lady Gaga. Never would have thought she was a 7 to begin with tho. She is a seductress who needs people to depend on her.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Sun Daeva said:


> I wasn't cherry-picking her quotes, I literally picked the first few I could find, and I'm amazed at the consistency in her message.
> 
> There are incredibly intellectual 3's, there are 8's with an amazing sense and focus on image (Joan Jett), there are anxiety-ridden 9's,.. So just because her image is that of having a focus on image (ah lol), doesn't have to mean she's an image type. It did make me have pause about her type, because indeed, it seems obvious to type her based on that, but.. it's not her message.
> Her patterns of how she talks, how she moves, what she says and what she tells people to be/do,.. I just don't see any sign of heart-triad related motives.
> The closest I can think of would be the message of "Be who you are," but then she goes about it in such a type 6 way: giving power to others to confide her sense of self, so that she feels pressed to go against that and rebel. And that's exactly what she tells her audience to do. To rebel and defy societal norms, to not be afraid to stand out. It's hard for me not to see 6 in that.


Okay, that's _*your *_interpretation of it (which I'm not saying is invalid, I'm just underlining the subjectivity of it). 

Honestly, I'm not really into typing celebrities and what not because I can't get a proper feel of who/what they are without sitting down and having an in-depth and personal conversation with them. I'd find it insulting if someone tried to put me in a box without having put the same effort into it, tbh. 

If we are talking themes, sure. You see 6, I see image. I'm not in any position to argue my opinion as fact.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

The Perfect Storm said:


> Okay, that's _*your *_interpretation of it (which I'm not saying is invalid, I'm just underlining the subjectivity of it).
> 
> Honestly, I'm not really into typing celebrities and what not because I can't get a proper feel of who/what they are without sitting down and having an in-depth and personal conversation with them. I'd find it insulting if someone tried to put me in a box without having put the same effort into it, tbh.
> 
> If we are talking themes, sure. You see 6, I see image. I'm not in any position to argue my opinion as fact.


You're correct: I'm not here to sell a typing, I'm here to give my perspective. If you don't agree, that's fine, as that is not the aim of my posts. I'm not looking for my opinion to be validated.

Of course my interpretation is subjective. I never claimed otherwise.

If you aren't really into typing celebrities, then why are you doing it?

And personally speaking, I couldn't care less about what people thought of my type. No one can box me in, except for me. I set my own standards.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Sun Daeva said:


> You're correct: I'm not here to sell a typing, I'm here to give my perspective. If you don't agree, that's fine, as that is not the aim of my posts. I'm not looking for my opinion to be validated.
> 
> Of course my interpretation is subjective. I never claimed otherwise.
> 
> ...


I wasn't typing celebrities, I just asked you why you saw her as a head type (as it contradicted my own opinion/view of her). I was interested in hearing why.



> And personally speaking, I couldn't care less about what people thought of my type. No one can box me in, except for me. I set my own standards


Okay?

I'm not sure why you felt the need to state this? (I wasn't trying to type you or put you into a box).


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

The Perfect Storm said:


> I wasn't typing celebrities, I just asked you why you saw her as a head type (as it contradicted my own opinion/view of her). I was interested in hearing why.


You engaged in a conversation on the typing of a celebrity. That is what one can consider 'celebrity typing.' But define it as you will.



> Okay?
> 
> I'm not sure why you felt the need to state this? (I wasn't trying to type you or put you into a box).


You stated your opinion on this in a response to my post, so I stated mine. What's your problem?

----



Sun Daeva said:


> I set my own standards.


Come to think of it, this is an incredible strong theme in the frustration triad.


----------

